

The number two paid app on iOS is based on a $10 GameSalad template - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/210245/The_number_two_paid_app_on_iOS_is_based_on_a_10_GameSalad_template.php

======
tlack
Is there a good summary out there of all the ways black hats try to game the
Apple Appstore?

~~~
Tloewald
My casual experience with the app store was that when I put my game up for
sale I got contacted by people offering me good reviews, traffic, etc., which
I turned down. (I thought my game was pretty good and would sell itself.) I
got a bunch of viciously negative reviews which were always updated whenever I
released a new version.

It seems like the black-hattery is pretty straightforward -- brute force.

~~~
joeguilmette
what's the name of the game? i'll give it a shot!

~~~
Tloewald
Manta 2010 -- but it's sorely in need of an update

------
Shalle
looks a bit like the "Bouncer" game for Nokia.

[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xDwdTYUzkHk/UASnQJj-
cuI/AAAAAAAADm...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xDwdTYUzkHk/UASnQJj-
cuI/AAAAAAAADmE/tVrfheGDa5Y/s400/bounce-classic-image-02.jpg)

~~~
manojlds
It was called Bounce, and Rovio had made a couple of titles for Nokia -
[http://www.rovio.com/en/our-work/games/archived-
games](http://www.rovio.com/en/our-work/games/archived-games)

------
acchow
97 reviews, 3 star average rating. Not sure what the rating distribution is,
but probably almost half (40) of the reviews are legitimate.

Assuming a 10% review rate, this game probably has 400 legitimate downloads -
$400 revenue. Not bad.

~~~
bignoggins
The #2 paid app gets around 5-10k downloads per day so he is making a lot more
than $400

~~~
kosei
I have seen numbers significantly above 5-10K downloads per day for a #2 paid
app.

------
kranner
It only has ratings in the US, UK and AU stores. Not a single rating
elsewhere. Pretty fishy.

Also the first review in both the US and UK stores says "better than flappy
birds". (Note the plural)

